# The Great Hex Swap of 2004!



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Who's up to doing it again this year? I know it's early again, but many of us fly-tyers/fishermen are soon to be without much spare time. I'm looking for 12 tyers. Last year's swap was a hoot. Some real nice patterns in that one too. Let's see if we can top it this year. 

The format for this year:

Tye a dozen hex dry flies. Size is up to you. I prefer origional patterns, but any/all are welcome. They need to be in my mail box by the first of June. Other than that there ain't no rules.  

So who's in?

Al


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

I'll play again!


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Atta' boy Lance. If I remember, your fly was the top dog last year. Can't wait to see what ya' got this year with them fingers all healed up. Way to start this thing out!

One more thing guy's....Please include the name of the fly you will be tying (if it has one).

The Line-up:

1.) fishinlk-TBD
2.)
3.)
4.)
5.)
6.)
7.)
8.)
9.)
10.)
11.)
12.)

Al


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

I don't know that I'd go that far but it sure is nice tying with everything working right again!

I'm working on something new for this year. Shooting for something fairly realistic for early evening/late morning but still floats like a cork for night fishing. It's going to be fun!


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Ahhh I cant resist! Ok Ill do it too. Last spring orange tore everything up even white bass were killing them. I think they could see them better than the yellow. So sign me up - orange hex's.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

And another of the first "Hex Swap" alumni steps up. An orange hex eh Lunk? Now there's an original. I like it. Good to have ya' aboard mate.

The Line-up:

1.) fishinlk- TBD
2.) Lunker- orange hex's
3.)
4.)
5.)
6.)
7.)
8.)
9.)
10.)
11.)
12.)

Al


----------



## flyingcrayfish (Mar 5, 2003)

You can count me in.

adam


----------



## wcoutfitters (Jan 21, 2000)

I will get in this time. It will be a Foam hex of some kind.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Cool!! You're down fella's. Thanks. So far, so good. I expect this to be a slow one to fill (hope I'm wrong), but I think were starting with a bit more momentum than last year. At least I ain't talking to myself yet.   

The Line-up:

1.) fishinlk- TBD
2.) Lunker- orange hex's
3.) flyingcrayfish- TBD
4.) wcoutfitters- Foam hex 
5.)
6.)
7.)
8.)
9.)
10.)
11.)
12.)

Al


----------



## The Junkie (Feb 23, 2004)

I might be interested in a swap but im not sure what hex flies are. Please show a few pics and ill let you know what i can do. Thanks.


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

This is the bug your imitating.

http://www.thomasames.com/insects/mayfly/hexdunf.htm

They're BIG usually about a standard size 4 or even tied on 4-6 2x long hooks like a Mustad 94831. They are also fished mainly at night so bouyancy is imprtant.


There's a boat load of hex patterns(3 pages) on this link if you need ideas.

http://groups.msn.com/TheFlyFishingBug/hexagenialimbatamayfly.msnw?Page=1


----------



## steelhead2catch (Apr 4, 2003)

Count me in!


----------



## troutbum64 (Mar 8, 2003)

I have a bunch of foam that I'm dying to try something with, so count me in.
I'll be done with school before that and won't have a problem with it.

Yellow bodied foam Hex, I think will be the flavour...


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Cool. That put's us at the halfway mark already with alot of time to go. Thanks for the participation guys.

The Line-up:

1.) fishinlk- TBD
2.) Lunker- orange hex
3.) flyingcrayfish- TBD
4.) wcoutfitters- Foam hex 
5.) steelhead2catch- TBD
6.) troutbum64- another foam hex
7.)
8.)
9.)
10.)
11.)
12.)

Al


----------



## Scottie (Jul 31, 2003)

Dry fly Hex's arent' my specialty, but I'll bite. Don't have a pattern choosen yet, but have a bunch of great ideas already. Thanks to the members who have posted the earlier links.

Scott


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

No problem Scottie. Welcome aboard. Thanks for filling the seven spot. Only five more to go.

The Line-up:

1.) fishinlk- TBD
2.) Lunker- orange hex
3.) flyingcrayfish- TBD
4.) wcoutfitters- Foam hex 
5.) steelhead2catch- TBD
6.) troutbum64- another foam hex
7.) Scottie-TBD
8.)
9.)
10.)
11.)
12.)

Al


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

5 weeks to go. Any more interest? Probably gonna' cut this one off mid- may sometime for the June 1 deadline, so get while the gettin's good. Still have room for 5 more. 

Al


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

bumped up for attention!  :bouncy:


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Last call guy's. I'll leave this one open for another week, so if you want in now's the time. For all those on the list already, I'll shoot you guy's my address next Tuesday (May 18) and we'll just go with what we've got at that point. 

I'd love to see a few more tyers jump in on this one. The big hatch is just over a month away. 

Al


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

Hiya Al, I'll tie up the Catau Hex we were taliking about sitting on the bank of the Mighty Manistee. How did you do after we left? I'll talk to you soon.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Final Notice!! Anybody want's in there are about 24 short hours remaining. This swap is closing tomorrow night and we'll go with 8 flies / tier unless there is any more interest. 4 spots left and any & all are welcome. I'll send my mailing address to all participants tomorrow evening.

Eric, 

Thanks for filling the 8 spot. Those are some great flies. They were a hit last year, and I'm sure they'll be even better this time around. We'll have to try to hit the hatch together this year. I sent you a PM on last weekend's trip. Sorry it took so long.

Al


The Line-up:

1.) fishinlk- TBD
2.) Lunker- orange hex
3.) flyingcrayfish- TBD
4.) wcoutfitters- Foam hex 
5.) steelhead2catch- TBD
6.) troutbum64- another foam hex
7.) Scottie-TBD
8.) Sawcat-Catau Hex 
9.)
10.)
11.)
12.)

Al


----------



## The Junkie (Feb 23, 2004)

Im In extended-body if thats ok. I have pics in my gallery.if that will work let me know.


----------



## The Junkie (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## The Junkie (Feb 23, 2004)

you can see it bigger in my gallery, I dont know how to make it bigger in the thread, please let me know if that will work, if so im in if not I gave it my best and will try next time, Thankyou Salmonator


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I wish I had more time to join. I look forward to seeing the finished products.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks Junkie, and thanks for the blow up Pat (maybe next year, eh?) . Of course they will be welcome additions. They look great (I'm a sucker for those extended body flies). I'll put you on the list.

The Line-up:

1.) fishinlk- TBD
2.) Lunker- orange hex
3.) flyingcrayfish- TBD
4.) wcoutfitters- Foam hex 
5.) steelhead2catch- TBD
6.) troutbum64- another foam hex
7.) Scottie-TBD
8.) Sawcat-Catau Hex 
9.) The Junkie-extended-body hex
10.)
11.)
12.)

Al

P.S.: To all you guys who have never joined a fly swap because you're not sure if you'll "measure Up",

YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE A PRO TO GET INVOLVED. Fly swaps are a great way to get into new patterns and ideas. There are a lot of newer tiers on this board who could benefit from seeing some of the patterns firsthand from some of the guys who have been doing it awhile. Likewise, there are a lot of guy's who tye great flies who are always looking for great new ideas and methods in tying. 

I've probably used only but a handful of the flies I've ever received from the swaps I've been involved in (not because they were bad flies, but because I save most of them for models), but I can't even tell you guy's how many of them have inspired new ideas and techniques in my own tying. Please never let your experience get in the way of joining a fly swap that you want to be involved in (especially if it's one of mine). We're all here to learn and share. Swaps are a great source to learn from and also a great source for some feedback and tips on what may make your flies even better. Good luck!!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Yeah, maybe next year but work is starting to pickup and I'm working on some other flies. It's too bad too since it looks like I'll be getting some time off for my first hex hatch ever. I look forward to seeing what everyone does to help me out when the time comes. I'm just afraid I'll be tying hex's a day before I get away which is par for the course.

Al is right. My first dry fly swap I felt like crap because I didn't think my stuff measured up. After getting my swap flies I learned a lot and I can now tie a dry decent enough to fool a few trout. If you're new to this, jump in, the only critism you might get will be constructive and make you a better tyer.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

The Great Hex Swap of 2004 is now closed. I need 9 fly's from each of you guy's who made the commitment in my mail box by June 1st. pm's have been sent (Lance, clean out you're mailbox  ) so if I missed anyone please get back to me. 

Fly's should be mailed in some type of crush-proof container (such as an altoids tin), and with either a SASE or $1 for the return shipment.

Thanks to all of you guy's who jumped in this year. What I've seen of the flys I've received from some of the participants in past swaps, this one should be a dandy. I'm looking forward to seeing them all. A month from now I hope we're all standing in a cool trout stream surounded by the pitch of night with 2" yellow mayflies crawling up our arms, legs and neck with a healthy head shaking throb at the end of our fly-lines. Good luck to all and happy tying.

Al


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

OOPS! Much more space now! PM away!


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

I seem to be having a problem sending out pm's. I don't know if it's something going on in the site or just my stupid computer. fishinlk & The Junkie, I tried to get back to both of you guy's tonight. I hope you got the messages, but it didn't look like it from my end. I can't even access my mailbox. Please let me know if you did or did not. Sorry guy's.

Willie,

9 flies / tyer is the finall count. 

Al

Quick edit: just rebooted and everything is good now. Sorry for filling up your mailboxes guy's. I see now that everything got through the wire just fine   . Damn 'puters.


----------



## troutbum64 (Mar 8, 2003)

9, that's cool with me, now to get to tying.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Junkie,

Just got your flies today brotha'. They look great. Just like the picture. Kind of almost a cross between a parachute and a traditionall Catskill style but for the extended body. Looks like a winner. How have you done with this fly?

I need to get a return address from you though. You left it off you're envalope, so shoot me a pm when you get a chance. Thanks. 

The Line-up:

1.) fishinlk- TBD
2.) Lunker- orange hex
3.) flyingcrayfish- TBD
4.) wcoutfitters- Foam hex 
5.) steelhead2catch- TBD
6.) troutbum64- another foam hex
7.) Scottie-TBD
8.) Sawcat-Catau Hex 
9.) The Junkie-extended-body hex------*RECEIVED* 

Al


----------



## The Junkie (Feb 23, 2004)

I dont have a clue how i tied it. I cant remember if I saw A pic or what. It was one of those days you sit at the vise and what you have when you get up is what you have. Never caught a fish on those, I just started to tie those in feb. or mar. So I want full detail if someone nails a hog on one. I hope they float. Is that the right size Al? I thought I was close, on the proportions.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

JUst a friendly reminder fella's. We are now less than a week from deadline and I've received one set of flies. Time to hit the vice if you haven't started already. I'm looking forward to seeing all of your flies. Good luck and good tying.

Al


----------



## wcoutfitters (Jan 21, 2000)

Flies are tied and will be in the mail Tuesday June 1. Hex season is right around the corner and I can't wait. Now if the water would just go down a bit. Still a little high here.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks for the update wcoutfitters. I look forward to seeing them.

Troutbum64's flies were in my mailbox when I got home tonight. Surprisingly, they don't look too bad   JK. Great job Gary. I'm sure they will go over very well. Thanks.

Deadlines tomorrow fellas, so I hope to have a box full of flies when I get home from work. No problem if you're gonna' be a little late. We've got a bit of time to work with, but if you know you won't be making the deadline please just drop me a note with a little update as to when I can expect your flies. Thanks.

The Line-up:

1.) fishinlk- TBD
2.) Lunker- orange hex
3.) flyingcrayfish- TBD
4.) wcoutfitters- Foam hex 
5.) steelhead2catch- TBD
6.) troutbum64- another foam hex*------RECEIVED* * 
7.) Scottie-TBD
8.) Sawcat-Catau Hex 
9.) The Junkie-extended-body hex*------RECEIVED * 

Al

***=Hey Dummy, you're a fly short of the order. I need you to drop off another one this week. Call me.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

So not to hijack Al's swap thread I was wondering if anyone wished to share their hex recipes over here:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=546540#post546540

Thanks.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Sawcats flies trickled in today. As prommised, they look every bit as great as last year and are sure to fool some big smart fish. Thanks Eric. 

It's due date +2 now and there are still 2 or 3 of you guy's I haven't heard from yet. Again, If you guy's could just take a second and let me know weather or not you're still in and if so, when to expect your flies I'd appreciate it. Thanks.

Other than that, everything looks great so far. Good tying.

The Line-up:

1.) fishinlk- TBD
2.) Lunker- orange hex
3.) flyingcrayfish- TBD
4.) wcoutfitters- Foam hex 
5.) steelhead2catch- TBD
6.) troutbum64- another foam hex*------RECEIVED* * 
7.) Scottie-TBD
8.) Sawcat-Catau Hex*------RECEIVED * 
9.) The Junkie-extended-body hex*------RECEIVED * 

Al

***=Hey Dummy, you're a fly short of the order. I need you to drop off another one this week. Call me.


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

Al, my flies are enroute.

If you want to stick the name of the fly by my name when the come. I call them a Razor Hex.


----------



## troutbum64 (Mar 8, 2003)

my bad, thought I gave you enough flies. Will get it to you this weekend up north, otherwise it will have to wait until I get back.


----------



## Scottie (Jul 31, 2003)

Al,
Sorry havn't been in touch better with you all. I plan on getting the flies tied tonight or tomorrow and have them in the mail by the weekend.
thanks for everyone's patience
Scott


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks for the updates fella's. Only one left that I haven't heard from and I'll send him a reminder tonight. Flies will probably be on the way out early next week. 

wcoutfitters package arrived today. Great looking extended body parachute foamies. You guy's will love them and I'm sure the fish will too. Thanks Paul.

The Line-up:

1.) fishinlk- TBD
2.) Lunker- orange hex
3.) flyingcrayfish- TBD
4.) wcoutfitters- Foam hex*------RECEIVED * 
5.) steelhead2catch- TBD
6.) troutbum64- deer hair hex drake*------RECEIVED* 
7.) Scottie-TBD
8.) Sawcat-Catau Hex*------RECEIVED * 
9.) The Junkie-extended-body hex*------RECEIVED * 

Al


----------



## The Junkie (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey Al, Do our flys work? :lol: Just kidding.


----------



## Scottie (Jul 31, 2003)

Mailing out my flies today(June 8th). A wise man once told me that whenever you tie a pattern to always tie atleast a dozen. I can understand why now...the last two flies I tied look a hellava lot better than the first! Good luck with the flies gentlemen...I've never been Hex fishing for trout at night, so if anyone wants to help out a rookie just shoot me a PM
thanks
Scott


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

> Hey Al, Do our flys work? :lol: Just kidding.


 If only there were a hatch last weekend I'd surely be able to tell ya'. Give it a couple more weeks and we'll all find out how they work.  

Scottie,

Thanks for the update. Extended body glow in the dark parachute eh? You must have been reading my mind or something. I happen to have tied something along a similar line. It'll be interesting to see how different they turn out.

fishinlk, 

Your flies reached my mailbox last Friday and again they'll be pretty tough to top. Everybody's gonna' love these guy's. Thanks Lance. 

Well I've gotten word from everybody now and it sounds like everything will be in by the weekend, so I'll try to have everything packaged up and out the door on Monday or Tuesday. Thanks guy's. Good luck and good tying.

The Line-up:

1.) fishinlk- Razor Hex*------RECEIVED* 
2.) Lunker- orange hex
3.) flyingcrayfish- TBD
4.) wcoutfitters- Foam hex*------RECEIVED* 
5.) steelhead2catch- TBD
6.) troutbum64- deer hair hex drake*------RECEIVED* 
7.) Scottie-Glow-In-Dark Extended Body Parachute Hex 
8.) Sawcat-Catau Hex*------RECEIVED* 
9.) The Junkie-extended-body hex*------RECEIVED* 

Al


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Scottie's flies have arrived. Some damn nice parachute duns that have "big fish" written all over them. I love the blond deer hair in the bodies. Did you bleach that stuff yourself Scott? if not PLEASE tell me where you found it. I want some. Great flies.

Other than that, I'm still waiting on a couple of the guy's who I have firm commitments from, but the time is drawing very close. Soooooooooo, I'm planning on sending out what I've received on thursday at the latest. Should be to most of you guy's by the weekend. I hope you can use them If you're going up. I know I plan on being ass-deep in the Manistee river with a big bend in my rod by then. I hope you guy's have similar plans.


The Line-up:

1.) fishinlk- Razor Hex*------RECEIVED * 
2.) Lunker- orange hex
3.) flyingcrayfish- TBD
4.) wcoutfitters- Foam hex*------RECEIVED * 
5.) steelhead2catch- TBD
6.) troutbum64- deer hair hex drake*------RECEIVED * 
7.) Scottie-Glow-In-Dark Extended Body Parachute Hex *------RECEIVED * 
8.) Sawcat-Catau Hex*------RECEIVED * 
9.) The Junkie-extended-body hex*------RECEIVED * 

Al


----------



## Scottie (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words, I'm not much of a dry fly tyer. The blond hair is actually bleached elk hair. You can find it at most well supplied fly shops. I found it at M.Chance in Okemos...Miles you can thanks me later for the plug The pattern came from Bueter's in Novi...John your welcome too It was created by Al Bullock who happens to be a board member in the MFFC...another shameless plug Anyways, enjoy and make sure to "Aquel" them up really good...okay that's enough!

Scott


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'd like to ask that a member of the swap post a photo of all the flies. It can be one photo with all the flies. It would be really helpful to all the members since this hatch is pretty much regional and there isn't much information out there to be found on imitations. I too would love to see everyone's work. Thanks.....


----------



## Scottie (Jul 31, 2003)

How are things going?
Scott


----------



## wcoutfitters (Jan 21, 2000)

The hex is in full swing and I sure would like to try some of the flies. Can someone give a status on when they were shipped? :help:


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

My apologies fella's. I got word from one of the guy's that his flies were in route at the last minute and decided to give it another day or so. I went up fishing for the weekend with the intent of having things out last Monday. Unfortunately, I was informed of a small family crisis out of town that needed my attention and I just arrived home this afternoon. I did receive flyingcrayfish's patterns, but there were still two no-shows so the final tally is only seven different patterns. You'll each be getting a couple of you're own flies back. Sorry about that. The flies will all be out the door tomorrow morning.

On the upside (if you can call it that), you wouldn't have needed them up north this weekend anyway. The fishing I experienced was very slow, and every one I talked to had much the same to report. A thunderstorm on Thursday and a bit more rain Friday evening followed by unseasonably cool temps and wind the rest of the weekend pretty much put a big damper on things in the Grayling area (I assume it was much the same story on many of the "Up-North" rivers). I didn't talk to anyone who'd seen more than maybe a couple Hex flies even before that and most seemed to think (myself included) that even the brown drakes hadn't reached peak hatch on many rivers yet. I guess that could all change real quick, but based on the last weather report I heard, I wouldn't hold my breath. Pray for hot and humid and we may have some better fishing this weekend.

Anyway, again I apologize for the late return and the overall poor turnout. Thankfully it is a very nice little group of flies that most of you guy's should have by the weekend (and this time I mean it) with plenty of time left to use them. Thanks to all who participated this year for your time and effort. Also, I second gunrod's request for a group photo. I'd do it myself but my digital is out of order. Recipes and feedback would be more than welcome from anyone willing to share too. Thanks a lot guy's and best of luck the next few weeks. 

Al


----------



## The Junkie (Feb 23, 2004)

I'll try and take a good photo


----------



## The Junkie (Feb 23, 2004)

Did anyone get their flies yet? Hey swapmeister!!! :16suspect


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

I recieved my fly's Saturday. Great job and thanks to all who participated! Thanks for making it possible Al, I'll be heading up and using them this weekend.


----------



## Scottie (Jul 31, 2003)

I ditto second that! Great Job Guys!!
Scott


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

I got my flies this week also, they look great! 

Thanks for running the swap Al!


----------



## The Junkie (Feb 23, 2004)

This sucks!!! Im leaving right now to go north for 5 days and still no Flys. Al Ill pm you when I get back, I guess Ill stop at franks and buy some.


----------



## The Junkie (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey Al, I came back friday, work called me back in town, Now, how do I get these flys, did you mail them ? If so , Did you send them to the right address? or did they come back to you?


----------

